# Kirtan #53 Waho Waho Gobind Singh Apeh Gur Chela



## kaur-1

*Kirtan Mp3 Player - Shabad #53 Waho Waho Gobind Singh Apeh Gur Chela*


* Written by Bhai Gurdas the second,*
*  a Sikh of Guru Gobind Singh Jee’s time* 

*
 Waho! Waho! Wonderous! Wonderous! Gobind Singh

 He is the Guru and the disciple!




 Har sachay takhat rachaa-iaa, sat sangat maylaa

 Nanak Nirbhau Nirankar, vich sidhaa(n) khaylaa

 Gur simar manaa-ee kaalkaa, khanday kee vaylaa

 Peev-ho paahul khandadhaar, hu-I janam suhaylaa

 Gur sangat keenee khalsaa, manmukhee duhaylaa

 Waho Waho Gobind Singh, aapay gur chayla*



* The Lord created the throne of Truth,
 which the Sat Sangat, the Holy congregation oversees.

 O Nanak, the Lord is fearless and formless,
 all play in the power of God.

 Remembering the Guru
 we overcome the cycle of birth and death,
 and so draw near to God.

 Now is the time to take up the sword!
 Drink the Amrit strengthened by the sword,
 and you shall be reborn.

 The Khalsa, the Pure Ones,
 belong to the Guru’s Congregation.
 Those who do not look
 to the Guru’s teachings are far away.


 Waho! Waho! Wonderous! Wonderous! Gobind Singh

 He is the Guru and the disciple!*​


----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------


----------

